# Wood wheel - Clincher



## Bill Rennie (May 19, 2009)

I looking for a 1900-1920 wooden rim wheel (25" dia) that will take a 28x1-1/2inch clincher tire. I've picked up a CCM Brantford Model 534, and need the proper rear wheel to complete it. Also am looking for a wood hand grip, again early 1900's. I managed to purchase a Lobdell wood rim with a great New Departure Model "D" coaster hub, that I'd put up in trade for the correct wheel. Unfortunately a clincher tire won't fit.

Your help is appreciated.

Bill
Calgary, Alberta


----------



## sensor (May 19, 2009)

im pretty sure(if im mistaken please chime in..i dont know it all)that wood wheels are pretty much only for single tubes and they only made steel clinchers(again i dont claim to know it all but ive never seen or heard of wooden clinchers....)


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 19, 2009)

No, there WERE wood clinchers- the 1938 Island Cycle Supply catalog reprint shows them available, at least for 28" tires.  New ones may be available from Ghisallo in Italy-
http://wheelfanatyk.blogspot.com/2007/05/cermenati-wood-rims.html
Is a link to their US (and maybe Canadian) distributor.


----------



## ejlwheels (May 19, 2009)

Is this the kind of rim you are looking for?  It is a wooden rim for 28" clincher tires.  I don't think modern clincher tires will work on it.


----------



## sensor (May 20, 2009)

like i said before.... i dont claim to know everything(or even much for that matter) but i did learn something new


----------



## Bill Rennie (May 20, 2009)

*Wood Rims*

I have down loaded a 1900 "Lewis and Sons's" catelog which show the various rims made by a company called Bowmanville. (pg 23). One has to remember that rims were made for buggies as well as for bicycles. The "Sulky" and "Cresent" styles shown would be for tubular tires, while the "G & J" and the "Dunlop" were for clinchers. I have previously corresponded with an owner of some early 1900's bikes who uses 700CX38mm clincher tires. 
The rim in your picture looks like a "G&J"

The link to the catalog is below: 

http://www.archive.org/details/bicycleaccess00riceuoft 

It has some great picture of hubs, frames and virtually all parts for bikes of the era.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 28, 2009)

I heard back from the Ghisallo distributor, and 28 inch rims are available- here's the email I received:
"Hi Andrew,

We'd be happy to make some but the delivery might approach 4 weeks (including shipping). Since it's a standard size, the price is the same ($185/ea).

Now that lots of huge tires are available in 700C (thanks to the 29er scene), it can sub for the old English 28. Depends, of course, on your brake system. I do have Balloon (and Sport) in Seattle in 700C X 36.

Cheers,
Ric"

If you are just looking for a functional clincher for 28" tires, there are now some super wide 700c rims for disc brake set-ups that have the right width and profile.  I am thinking of some for a motobike project I have:
http://www.spadout.com/p/salsa-gordo-29er-disc-36h/
Somewhat expensive, not original, will need to be painted BUT lots of tires available.  Just a suggestion, but one I'm thinking about.


----------



## oldy57 (Jul 17, 2009)

CCM bikes had 28" wood clincher tires and the new 700c size tires will fit them. My friend has many CCM bikes with wood wheels and they are all clinchers. The turn of the century bikes may have not used clinchers.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2009)

early track bikes in the us can get them and the early paramount bike could get them as a option.


----------



## Lance D (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Andrew, I was looking at the Salsa Gordos to use on a motobike project too, and then I found these instead http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RI298A15-Velocity+Blunt+29Er+Rim.aspx They run about half the price of the Gordos and give the same look, plus they don't have the chrome eyelets to deal with either. Just make sure to use nipple washers when you lace them up. 
Lance


----------



## zagar (Aug 2, 2009)

Just in case anyone wants a functional everyday 28 wood style rim.. Velocity will on special order do their Blunt 29er 36h rim in their teak or burlwood finish that they offer on their deep V. This rim is 1/2 round like many of the old wood wheels with no brake surface. They have to be ordered through a LBS unless you're a dealer. My LBS gave me a quote of @ $96 each to my door.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's another option for modern wide and rounded rims from Velocity, the P35-
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/the-new-velocity-p35-rim/
coming out in late September 2009.  Unfortunately no word on price at this time.


----------



## T-Mar (Jan 7, 2010)

Bill Rennie said:


> I have down loaded a 1900 "Lewis and Sons's" catelog which show the various rims made by a company called Bowmanville. (pg 23)...




FYI, the Bowmanville rims were originally manufactured by the Dominion Organ and Piano Factory, which apparently later changed its name to Bowmanville Cycle Wood Rim Co., Ltd. Their  rim is depicted with nails, to illustrate its "non-splitable" nature. According to period advertisements, these rims were constructed with a "birch or rock elm outside and rock maple inside with black walnut veneer running crosswise".


----------

